# Casper who? Where'd the shit talk poll go?



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lol,Why are we being relegated to Maury when we had our own Springer show going?Is the thread still available anywhere. ? Did Mike come back too extreme? I can respect the decision, I guess, what was the final poll result please.We need closure darn it.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I was going to comment on that thread about how awesome the boating community is, if only our entire culture was as welcoming and non-judgmental the world could be a better place.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah... That's what I was looking for too.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Mike boofed so hard he shut all his naysayers up. 

Mike you are one of a kind and while you are a douchebag there is nothing wrong with that. Keep speakin the truth brother. Those cynical and dry minds out here wouldnt know what to do without you.

One thing I didnt lose was respect for mr Ian Foley. He is a passionate boater and it takes a lot to stand up for something like that. The masses have spoken and its a different opinion than he was looking for. But he is due his opinions like the rest of us. Thanks for everything you have and will do for the community, ian. Dont worry, Casper gets the best of us all sometime or later.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The thread asking for the Casper Mike ban was pulled from the board. The site team is discussing various issues associated with this thread and posting issues on Mountain Buzz but the thread had gotten out of hand and seemed to be more harmful to the community than helpful. 

In keeping with the forum rules about not engaging in personal attacks we could not allow it to stand. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f...ork&page=rules

If you have concerns with a specific post, please report it to the site team but don't take matters into your own hands - this only escalates the issue. We appreciate the intent to improve the general posting tenor at BUZZ, but the thread in question was becoming part of the problem - not a path to a solution.

Thanks,

Mountain Buzz Moderation Team


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

lmyers said:


> The thread asking for the Casper Mike ban was pulled from the board. The site team is discussing various issues associated with this thread and posting issues on Mountain Buzz but the thread had gotten out of hand and seemed to be more harmful to the community than helpful.
> 
> In keeping with the forum rules about not engaging in personal attacks we could not allow it to stand. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f...ork&page=rules
> 
> ...


Comeon Mods
At least give us the highlights of CMs retort 
for entertainment purposes only of course


----------



## Kayak123 (Aug 24, 2013)

New to the site and thought the thread was pretty crazy, but looked like it was in good fun. Poll overwhelmingly voted to not ban Casper Mike. Again I've only been here a short while but Casper Mike has posted replies to a few of my messages and always been very helpful and nice for what it's worth.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Came here to say "censorship is not the answer", but the poll got censored.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Came here to say "censorship is not the answer", but the poll got censored.


The poll didn't belong here.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

dam (not a spelling error),
missed the whole thing. 

dam work!

for what it's worth, i don't always agree 
but i enjoy your opinions, CM.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Phil U. said:


> The poll didn't belong here.


Sez U. Then again, others would say caspermike's posts don't belong here, which is essentially the same position as near as I can tell. It's just a question of what you want censored.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I just want to say that I'm very thankful that we have classy boaters here in Idaho, unlike a certain individual from the Denver area. Our boaters are great people as well as great boaters.... never met a boater of bad character from Idaho. I also support CasperMike's sentiments! I'm happy to say that people in Boise would have each others' backs in the midst of a severe flood event. Hope you'll do the same Colorado!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Sez U. Then again, others would say caspermike's posts don't belong here, which is essentially the same position as near as I can tell. It's just a question of what you want censored.



No dude. People are free to have their opinions. Starting a poll to ostracise or create a community shunning/banning is not what those polls are for. You have an opinion, step right up and state it. You want to vote in an anonymous poll go somewhere else. That's not creating community. That's destroying it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> No dude. People are free to have their opinions. Starting a poll to ostracise or create a community shunning/banning is not what those polls are for. You have an opinion, step right up and state it. You want to vote in an anonymous poll go somewhere else. That's not creating community. That's destroying it.


Lets make this statement clear. Very clear. 

What you describe is creating the community *YOU* want and destroying your idea of what *YOU* want the buzz to be.

I believe this whole poll and call out is a community and a valuable one at that because old washed up people like *YOU* keep coming back for more. So, even with this "destroying the community" you speak of that happens weekly on the buzz *YOU* constantly come back to the buzz because its a valuable community to you just as it is.. good bad and ugly.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

All the epic boating going on in CO and everybody's on the buzz talking about some tool.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Phil has more class and skill in his pinkie than 90% of people on this site will ever have total. Enlightened is a better term than washed up.

And it sounds like YOU want a community where people can be ultra-hard douches all day, every day. This is not TGR. If that is what YOU want, go there instead. A little shit talking here and there? Sure. Every person on the board flaming? A useless forum.


----------



## Kayak123 (Aug 24, 2013)

And this thread gets nuked in 3...2...1...


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> No dude. People are free to have their opinions. Starting a poll to ostracise or create a community shunning/banning is not what those polls are for. You have an opinion, step right up and state it. You want to vote in an anonymous poll go somewhere else. That's not creating community. That's destroying it.


seems like Ian has done more for this community than just about anyone.
mike c/catura


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

It's Gauley and Russell Fork season in the east. 6 more weekends of quality whitewater. Y'all should pack up your gear, bring CasperMike along just for fun, don't forget all those good microbrews, and head over here. You can go back to the internet bitch fest in November. 'Sko boatin'.


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> And it sounds like YOU want a community where people can be ultra-hard douches all day, every day. This is not TGR. If that is what YOU want, go there instead. A little shit talking here and there? Sure. Every person on the board flaming? A useless forum.


interesting opinion. like tgr, don't care either way if the buzz becomes tgr or not. however, casper's the only real tgr'er on here(although i did try at try at one time to be as big a douche as casper is, as phil u can attest to).
mike c/catura


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Lets make this statement clear. Very clear.
> 
> What you describe is creating the community *YOU* want and destroying your idea of what *YOU* want the buzz to be.
> 
> I believe this whole poll and call out is a community and a valuable one at that because old washed up people like *YOU* keep coming back for more. So, even with this "destroying the community" you speak of that happens weekly on the buzz *YOU* constantly come back to the buzz because its a valuable community to you just as it is.. good bad and ugly.



Doode, Its not clear to me what you're saying. I think you're confused, though since you have me being old and washed up I spose it could be me. I'm only against an anonymous poll because I think if someone has something to say to C'Mike or anyone they should own it. Sort of like if yer gonna take a shot at me you should have the integrity to sign it or include yer name on yer public profile. Something you haven't done. Though I'm just expressing my opinion about that and not calling for your ban.

I defended C'Mike but I also suggested he take the feedback to heart. I'm in favor of Ian or anybody else calling for whatever they want to call for including their version of decorum within this community. Communities are living evolving things. They are a product of all of us. They are only as good as what we all contribute. So yeah, I'm on board with Ian's concerns. I try to contribute my stoke, my experience, my perspective The only time I've been in favor of banning someone was when they were threatening violence and coincidentally it was some young hothead threatening me. 

As for old and washed up. That's funny. That's a new angle of attack I've never heard before. I'm probably old in your world. But washed up? I guess I can't hang with you. Too bad. I do have grand kids. But one day you'll understand that boating with 3 generations is as cool as it gets. I've got 105 days on the rio this year. I still paddle an occasional class 5 rapid. I'm headed to the San Juan in the morning to row a date down the rio for 4 days. I'm friends with a vast number of very cool boating peeps, most of them less than half my age. Let me know how yer doing in your 60s and we can talk about washed up, puppy.

Oh, and my name is Phil Urban and I live in BV. You can find me on the Ark anytime you want to talk man to man.


----------



## afraid (Jun 8, 2011)

although i did try at try at one time to be as big a douche as casper is

but you would just get your ass kicked. why dont you keep in touch? 406 209 6851


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Phil U. said:


> Doode, Its not clear to me what you're saying. I think you're confused, though since you have me being old and washed up I spose it could be me. I'm only against an anonymous poll because I think if someone has something to say to C'Mike or anyone they should own it. Sort of like if yer gonna take a shot at me you should have the integrity to sign it or include yer name on yer public profile. Something you haven't done. Though I'm just expressing my opinion about that and not calling for your ban.
> 
> I defended C'Mike but I also suggested he take the feedback to heart. I'm in favor of Ian or anybody else calling for whatever they want to call for including their version of decorum within this community. Communities are living evolving things. They are a product of all of us. They are only as good as what we all contribute. So yeah, I'm on board with Ian's concerns. I try to contribute my stoke, my experience, my perspective The only time I've been in favor of banning someone was when they were threatening violence and coincidentally it was some young hothead threatening me.
> 
> ...


That's just bad to the bone. True inspiration. Your the man.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

Phil U. you've got a friend in Moab. I originally started this thread only to see what happened to the original thread. I saw it in the morning then it was gone when I got home from work. Whatever, let's go paddle y'all, hopefully out there with bjett: where the REAL boating is..... (hoping to start another, more interesting--if old--discussion).

syotr,
kenny


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

MCSkid said:


> interesting opinion. like tgr, don't care either way if the buzz becomes tgr or not. however, casper's the only real tgr'er on here(although i did try at try at one time to be as big a douche as casper is, as phil u can attest to).
> mike c/catura





afraid said:


> although i did try at try at one time to be as big a douche as casper is
> 
> but you would just get your ass kicked. why dont you keep in touch? 406 209 6851


been a total loser on that front, although the 2nd kid did get in the way last time. how's grace? gotta put the youngin's to bed, i'll give you guys a call soon.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Love your attitude phil. Grew up in a small town in a flatter state. Somebody talks crap, talk it to your face. Not my way not to call out someone like that, even if i end up on the short side of the equation. Hope to boat with you someday. On the Ark too.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

LOL Outlaw is funny. No classy boaters in Denver, that's a riot.

Seeing how Outlaw's former Mtnbuzz name was BANNED, due to such aggressive verbal nature that Mike's is border lining, Outlaw has no say in this manner!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

ski_kayak365 said:


> LOL Outlaw is funny. No classy boaters in Denver, that's a riot.
> 
> Seeing how Outlaw's former Mtnbuzz name was BANNED, due to such aggressive verbal nature that Mike's is border lining, Outlaw has no say in this manner!


Right on. Take all the good that has come out of this (nice reply Phil U) and launch a pseudo-attack on another member over ancient history. 

Way to bring it.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Kayak123 said:


> And this thread gets nuked in 3...2...1...


Can't come soon enough...


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ooh, bjett, good point. Moose in a month. mike come east!


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

kennyv said:


> Phil U. you've got a friend in Moab. I originally started this thread only to see what happened to the original thread. I saw it in the morning then it was gone when I got home from work. Whatever, let's go paddle y'all, hopefully out there with bjett: where the REAL boating is..... (hoping to start another, more interesting--if old--discussion).
> 
> syotr,
> kenny


The other thread was closed and removed. It was loaded with personal slams, lots of discussion about member accounts and moderation.

The bottom line is that personal attacks are off limits, mods aren't going to discuss personal account info in public and the same goes for member-moderator interactions. Those are personal and between the parties directly involved. This is a privacy issue and even though BUZZ is a pretty small community we still feel strongly about this. 

If you have a question about this or a concern about one member please message a site team member, but don't take matters into your own hands and post a thread for public speculation. That's the cyber equivalent of throwing someone to the lions for public entertainment. We all want the BUZZ to be a fun and informative place. These kinds of threads however, only ramp up rancor. Please report your concerns to mods rather than stirring up more crap.


----------

